# i just ate a peach...



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

that tasted like nail polish remover.

am i nuts?

dh ate one too and he said it tasted like a peach.


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

_Do I dare to eat a peach?_


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

are they still in season? the last few i had from the FM were not so good-mealy and weird. i figured we were at the end of the season so i haven't bought them since and i don't remember seeing them at the organic stands at the FM recently.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

I think when they aren't in season they somehow start to make alcohol type of substance before they actually get ripe or rot. I have had this before at the end of the season when they have been picked way before they are ripe enough. Gross.... but you aren't crazy!


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah, I've had that happen. Sometimes with bananas too. It's natural, just unpleasant.


----------



## samstress (Feb 21, 2008)

glad to hear i'm not crazy. so, it's nothing to worry about? i was just afraid with a taste like that, i must be poisoning myself (and my family -- i had put one in my daughter's lunch that same day). no more peaches 'til next year i guess.


----------

